# Elf on the Shelf 2013



## Juga (Nov 29, 2013)

I know many others like this little tradition. We started ours last night and he raided the pantry for marshmallows. Share you Elf on the Shelf creativity!


----------



## Juga (Nov 30, 2013)

Day 2


----------



## oldhippy (Nov 30, 2013)

Love these shots.

BTW


What were you drinking on your birthday Joe. Lol Ed
the first elf looks hung over.


----------



## Juga (Nov 30, 2013)

Haha. Sugar coma from the mallows. As for my birthday my wife threw a surprise party tonight with a bunch of friends from high school...drinking consisted of rum, beer, and shots...fun night!!!


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 1, 2013)

Oliver just landed at our house this morning. My kids are 10 & 13 and they just rolled their eyes, but they don't know how naughty Oliver can be. Yes, my kids are probably a bit too old for this, but I think they might learn to love Oliver..  I'm also turning it into a three week photography project for myself to help me get out of this rut I'm in!! I'll probably have more fun than the kids!!


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 1, 2013)

Juga said:


> Day 2
> View attachment 61247



Love this one..


----------



## Juga (Dec 1, 2013)

Day 3
He got stuck after my surprise party my wife threw me.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

Juga, I didn't get a day 1 photo but I did get a day 2. My wife decided to do this in 2013, so I thought I would photograph them.

Here is Day 2 mischief.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 3, 2013)

The elf on the bike is cute. I feeling having toasted marshmallows now.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 3, 2013)

Fun stuff.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 3, 2013)

Day 3, The elves talked Buzz and Woody into reading to them. Bribed them with popcorn and soda.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 4, 2013)

Here are day 1 & 2..


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

Nice I like the cereal box. I have been at work the past few days so I haven't had time to mess with his antics...back in the saddle today though.


----------



## mishele (Dec 4, 2013)

That Elf is seriously creepy, almost clown creepy! That thing would of scared the shlt out of me as a kid. "You better be good! The Elf is watching you!" lol


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

mishele said:


> That Elf is seriously creepy, almost clown creepy! That thing would of scared the shlt out of me as a kid. "You better be good! The Elf is watching you!" lol



Definitely not close to clown creepy...


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

Juga said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > That Elf is seriously creepy, almost clown creepy! That thing would of scared the shlt out of me as a kid. "You better be good! The Elf is watching you!" lol
> ...



Is that Chucky's halloween costume?? lol


----------



## paigew (Dec 4, 2013)

There are so cute! I just ordered my elf, just now after I saw this thread LOL He arrives Friday so be prepared for some more elf pics


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 3.. Snowball fight!


----------



## Juga (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 6&#8230;I will have to 're-create' days 4 & 5.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

TamiAz said:


> Day 3.. Snowball fight!




That one is awesome, I love it.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 4, 2013)

Day 4 - After the party, the Elves continued while everyone went home.


----------



## Photographiend (Dec 5, 2013)

I just saw one of these posted on FB by the BCDC in Alaska. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...626993804008330_1945187101_n.jpg&size=960,716


----------



## Juga (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 7&#8230;great idea by my wife but I will blame the poor photo on my rum and coke from tonight


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 5, 2013)

Day 5..


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 5, 2013)

Juga said:


> Day 7&#8230;great idea by my wife but I will blame the poor photo on my rum and coke from tonight
> View attachment 61618



That's a good one!! :thumbup:


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 5, 2013)

paigew said:


> There are so cute! I just ordered my elf, just now after I saw this thread LOL He arrives Friday so be prepared for some more elf pics



The more the merrier!!


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 6, 2013)

Day 6...


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 8, 2013)

Days 7 & 8..


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

TamiAz said:


> Days 7 & 8..


 Love!!


----------



## oldhippy (Dec 8, 2013)

My Grand Daughter set this up.


----------



## TamiAz (Dec 21, 2013)

What happened to all the elves?? I got behind due to work and illness..

I'm getting caught up on my pictures...


----------



## paigew (Dec 22, 2013)

Tammy yours are so cute. Our elf "Elmo" made it, but as it turns out...I suck at elf on a shelf. He's lucky he gets moved at all.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkllexdd xlx


----------



## Juga (Dec 31, 2013)

paigew said:


> Tammy yours are so cute. Our elf "Elmo" made it, but as it turns out...I suck at elf on a shelf. He's lucky he gets moved at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkllexdd xlx



That's how I felt and I have been way to swamped at work to do anything. I haven't even shot anything in about 2 weeks or more.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 31, 2013)

My wife was successful in getting our elves moved each night. It was a struggle for her and I helped a few nights but we made it.


----------

